# Recommended YouTube channels for learning ?



## PhilExpat (May 26, 2017)

My question is a bit special - so please dont just post your usual channels.
I know already some channels on YouTube as I look to learn especially Kata at home (Shorin-Ryu) 

BUT theres one thing that I miss is nearly all of them and that is SLOW MOTION !

I mean its nice if a brown or black belt can do a kata with speed and power - but hey for me as a pupil theres no chance to SEE the moves - how he moves his feet - legs - arms ...

Do you know any teaching channels that have videos that playback in slowmotion - so one can see and understand the moves?


----------



## Paul_D (May 26, 2017)

www.youtubeslow.com


----------



## PhilExpat (May 26, 2017)

Cool kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht. 

Aber echte Lehrvideos wären schon besser.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 25, 2017)

practical kata bunkai- Shows kata Bunkai practicalkatabunkai
Karate culture - Good Bunkai and shows you modern karate techniques Karate Culture
Endless Martial Drills- Good resource for instructors endless martial drills - YouTube
Ryan Parker - Variety of awesome content Ryan Parker

Click on the green writing to go to their channels


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2017)

PhilExpat said:


> My question is a bit special - so please dont just post your usual channels.
> I know already some channels on YouTube as I look to learn especially Kata at home (Shorin-Ryu)
> 
> BUT theres one thing that I miss is nearly all of them and that is SLOW MOTION !
> ...


You can change the playback speed on YouTube. If you don't like the controls they provide, there are browser extensions - I use HTML5 Video Speed Control.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 26, 2017)

PhilExpat said:


> Cool kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht.
> 
> Aber echte Lehrvideos wären schon besser.


Please reply in English, so everyone on the forum can participate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2017)

Fun with Google Translate
与谷歌翻译的乐趣
Yǔ gǔgē fānyì de lèqù



gpseymour said:


> Please reply in English, so everyone on the forum can participate.



Agreed...but you know..sometimes, Google translate can be fun....use to be hilarious at times with Chinese....but when  you get translations like the first line of what he said in German...it is worth it



PhilExpat said:


> Cool kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht.



"Actually, I did not know cool yet"

Second line however is not as funny...



PhilExpat said:


> Aber echte Lehrvideos wären schon besser.



"But real instructional videos would be better."


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 2, 2018)

Power Rangers


----------

